# BBQ/Smoked Oysters Hot or Chilled



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Im gonna take a stab at grilling/smoking oyster. Do you eat them hot or chilled?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hot


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hot for sure.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Pay no attention to the paper plate. But the recipe came out amazing. Fillet mignon asparagus mashed potatoes and grilled oysters.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Great now i have to go buy some oysters. Looks delicious!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking delicious. I have not tried chilled Oysters yet..


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Geordican- how did you cook those oysters? looks amazing


----------



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

*I have tried wood fire roasted oyster*

I have tried wood fired roasted Oyster before, here is the recipe

Ingredients:
Oysters- 16 ea.
Butter- 4 oz. (soft)
Chipotle Peppers- 1 ea. (in the adobo sauce)-Minced
Wildflower Honey- 3 Tbsp
Bourbon- 3 Tbsp.
Roasted Garlic- 2 tsp. (mashed to a paste)
Lime- 1 ea. Zest and juiced
Basil- 2 Tbsp. sliced
Kosher Salt for platting

Methode: 
Build a fire to create a large bed of hot coals. Use food processor bowl to combine the soft butter, minced chipotle peppers, wildflower honey, bourbon, lime zest, lime juice, and roasted garlic. Mix all ingredients well. Remove the butter from the food processor into a small bowl. Set to the side.

Create a large bed of hot coals for the oysters to roast on. Place the oysters on the coals. Roast the oysters until they pop open. Make sure the front of the shell is facing the oven opening, this will ensure a clear view of the oyster popping open. Once they are opened remove the oysters off of the coals. Place them on a flat surface and slice the oyster away from the shell. Place a dollop of bourbon butter on the oyster and top with some sliced basil.

Create a bed of salt on your serving platter. Place the oysters on the salt bed. This will hold the oyster level so that the juicy, buttery deliciousness won't run out.

Equipment used:
I used ilFornino Stainless Steel wood fired oven.









:cheers:


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks really good! I don't care for oysters but I'd give that a shot.


----------

